#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Outback WWI battle re-enactment by Australian Light Horse

## David48atTD

*A century on, with 100 horses and more than 100 riders,  the sacrifice of the Australian Light Horse 
has been honoured in an  outback battle recreation.*

Thousands of people travelled to  Winton, in central-west Queensland, to watch the group of descendants  and history enthusiasts 
re-enact the 1917 WWI Battle of Beersheba, which is  often referred to as one of Australia's last great cavalry charges. 

The  original charge took place during the third Battle of Gaza in  Palestine, and was a vital component of the Allied Forces' 
campaign to  break the Turkish line of defence. 

*The Original* ...


The charge of the 4th Light Horse Brigade in 1917, as captured by a Turk whose camera was captured later in the day.

Organisers said the 2017 re-enactment on Thursday night had been just as monumental.
_"All  major events normally happen in the cities and the significance of the  area  the amount of people who were involved 
and enlisted in this  region is astronomical,"_ organiser Jed Millen said. 

_"When you  look at percentages of how many people did go from this countryside, it  sort of decimated a lot of the young 
men in the region, so why not take  it to the west?"


Lest we Forget
_
Lots of beautiful images and the balance of the Story is here

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Would have been fascinating to see that.

----------


## wasabi

There's a very good movie on this cavalry campaign.

----------


## wasabi

The Australian movies title is " The Light Horseman " 1987

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Indeed. A good movie.

----------


## Latindancer

One of my great grandfathers was in the Light Horse but he got invalided back home due to an injury. We still have his leather leggings.

----------


## mackayae

The Waler was the backbone of the Australian Light Horse mounted forces. It was especially suited to working in the harsh climate of the Sinai Peninsula and Palestine.
sadly, the Waler has fallen out of favor.
In May 2013, 10,000 Walers were culled at Tempe Downs Station near Kings Canyon, about 300 kilometres south-west of Alice Springs, Northern Territory.

----------

